# Lump under nipples in 4 month old



## Rikke (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi There,

I have noticed in the last week or so that my 4.5 months old daughter has hard lumps underneath her nipples. It almost feels like she is developing breasts.....! I have read that this might be normal from birth due to the hormones from me still in her system, but she did not have this at birth, but has developed these after 4 months. Is this normal?? I am currently taking the minipill, can that have anything to do with it??

Thanks

Rikke


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Rikke,

i am sorry for the slow reply but my little man has been in hospital and had quite a large operation..

how are you and your little one??

please let me know

luv v xxx


----------



## Rikke (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi there,

No worries. I went to the doctor and he told me that it is quite normal and may just disapear. It is just my hormones (but not the pills) that goes into her system and causes the lumps.

Rikke


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

glad to hear all is well!!

take care

luv v xxx


----------

